

Google creating wireless network - sk2code
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/01/23/google-creating-wireless-network-but-for-what/?mod=WSJBlog

======
pgebhard
Based on the article, it seems like this could be a perk for Google Fiber
users. Man, I can't wait to see that service spread to more cities. It'll
finally hold the existing providers' feet to the fire.

